# Happy Voyager HCS-1201-30



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing the above machine used it was last serviced 3 years ago and hasn't been used since. The woman says she regularly oils and cleans it but notes one of the needle sticks but she says the manual tells you how to fix it. Also the plastic front cover needs renewing.

She is going to send me a video of it running.

Should I avoid it?
Are these defects hiding a more common serious problem?

Many thanks for your help
Graham


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

I purchased a used Happy Voyager that had problems. I attended a class and learned all about the machine. I got support from the teacher of that class and was able to get it working great. Parts are easy to get from Happy, and there is a really great Yahoo group too. It will work out for you, and the company really supports the product. Call Happy and talk to Rene Rosales about the machine before you buy it. He can look up the serial number and give you the history.

The classes are held all over the USA, ask about the schedule and attend. You will be worlds ahead if you do!

hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL 
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for the advice, I decided against the machine in the end.


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

What was the price? Where is it located?


----------



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

£1700 it was in Ireland on Gumtree currently on for £1900


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

thats a wee bit too far for me

thanks


----------

